# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4266 Thunder, Αγ.Δημήτριος

## costas43gr

Είναι έτοιμο ένα ταρατσοpc με μια κάρτα levelone (προσωρινά) και paciffic wireless 24dbi και κοιτάζει προς Ακρόπολη. Πλήρης εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχει ακόμη, αναμένετε.
Είναι σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία με ssid awmn-4266-scanBB (κανάλι 10 Ad-Hoc).
Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας ξεκινήσουμε δοκιμές, οπτική επαφή και τα συναφή. Wind = Thunder #4266.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Οι διασυνδέσεις του κόμβου έγιναν συγκεντρωτικά και στο αρχικό post για ευκολία ανάγνωσης. Περισσότερα στοιχεία στo http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4266

Διασυνδέσεις :
1) Thunder #4266 <-> tompap1 #6202
2) Thunder #4266 <-> harisma #3664
3) Thunder #4266 <-> avl #4028 (Τερματικό λινκ)

(i) Access Point SSID <-> awmn-4266

Thunder #4266 <-> mbjp #2277 Ανενεργό, κατάργηση κόμβου.
Thunder #4266 <-> Rainbow #4973 < Καταργήθηκε λόγω μετακόμισης >
Thunder #4266 <-> Magla (ή Vegos) #270 < Καταργήθηκε λόγω μετακόμισης >
Thunder #4266 <-> Seaman #7051 Ανενεργό, κατάργηση κόμβου.

Υπηρεσίες :

Η σελίδα του κόμβου με πληροφορείς www.thunder.awmn

DNS Server στην ip : 10.15.163.7

FTP Sever ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn

Jabber Server Awmn : jabber.thunder.awmn (για login μπορειτε κι εδω http://jabber.thunder.awmn:9090/plugins ... ign-up.jsp εκτός από το πρόγραμμα.)

Jabber Server Awmn μέσω internet : thunderdsl.no-ip.info Δηλώστε αυτήν την ip στο client programm όταν έχετε πρόσβαση μόνο στο internet.

VPN Server : thunderdsl.no-ip.info Πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο του AWMN μέσω Internet απ'οπου κι αν βρίσκεστε. user/pass = awmn

Cacti (Πληροφορίες Κατάστασης Κόμβου) http://cacti.thunder.awmn Στατιστικά Routers - Servers Τοπικών και άλλων. (user/pass = awmn)


Time Server (NTP) Διεύθυνση = ntp.thunder.awmn IP = 10.15.163.7

Ο καιρός στην περιοχή μας http://weather.magla.gr Στημένος με έναν σταθμό μοντέλου WX-2008 και με πρόγραμμα απεικόνισης το Cumulus.


Remote Log File Manager (Kiwi Syslog Daemon) Δεν λειτουργεί.

Στο Cacti υπάρχουν πληροφορίες και για γειτονικούς κόμβους και όποιον άλλον επιθυμεί να μπει στην λίστα.

Ο Server πλέον είναι σε υπολογιστή Atom με λειτουργικό Ubuntu Server.


Πελάτες στο Access Point :

kch (#3805)
johnk73 (#7625)
manousos (#943)
geoav2 (#7087)
alex17 (#10253)
diabibas (#10676)
ThanasisP (#9065)
kaisaras206 (#12189)
Fidias (#15704)

Μια εσωτερική φώτο του παλιού router....

Φώτο του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού ....και του νέου router.




14/10/2014 ο κόμβος σταμάτα την λειτουργία του.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την αποδοχή μου στο δίκτυο, την βοήθειά τους και τις συνεργασίες και φιλίες που έγιναν μέσω ενός ''αόρατου'' αλλά σημαντικού δικτύου, όχι μόνο μηχανών, αλλά και ανθρώπων, το κυριότερο.

Καλή συνέχεια στους εναπομείναντες και ποιος ξέρει... ίσως ξανά ''συνδεθούμε'' ...  ::

----------


## verano

Ενδιαφέρομαι και σου έχω στείλει σχετικό pm.

Θα κάνω σχετικό scan με σοβαρή κεραία και θα post-άρω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## costas43gr

Τωρα καταφερα να το δω γιατι το pc απεβιωσε και ξανααναστηθηκε αλλα οχι σε τελικο σταδιο.
Υπομονη.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Απ'οτι ειδα στο wind το βλεπω απιθανο να βγει λινκ γιατι μεσολαβουν κτιρια μεταξυ μας. Αν τα λεει καλα.  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Kαμιά ΟΜΝΙ δεν έχεις? 

Θα είμαι και γω το απόγευμα ταράτσα για σκαναρισματα-δοκιμές προς acoul & Kain-Pater Familias.

Άμα θες γύρνα την προς τα δώ να δοκιμάσουμε...
Κατά τις 7 υπολογίζω...

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν εχω omni αλλα για να δουμε αν θα με πιασεις κι ετσι.

----------


## verano

> Απ'οτι ειδα στο wind το βλεπω απιθανο να βγει λινκ γιατι μεσολαβουν κτιρια μεταξυ μας. Αν τα λεει καλα.


Ναι, δίκιο έχεις! Αυτή η κορυφή σα βουνό είναι (δες και την εικόνα)! Έχεις υπόψη σου τι είναι;

Πάντως *θα εκπέμπεις σήμερα και αύριο*, γιατί θέλω να ανέβω στην ταράτσα και να κάνω ένα εκτενές scanning καιρού επιτρέποντος;

edit: Τελικά, τζίφος! Το scan που έκανα στις 12/10/05 αποδεικνύει ότι όντως δεν υπάρχει οπτική (ή άλλου είδους  ::  ) επαφή.

----------


## verano

> Kαμιά ΟΜΝΙ δεν έχεις? 
> 
> Θα είμαι και γω το απόγευμα ταράτσα για σκαναρισματα-δοκιμές προς acoul & Kain-Pater Familias.
> 
> Άμα θες γύρνα την προς τα δώ να δοκιμάσουμε...
> Κατά τις 7 υπολογίζω...


Με "έπιασες" απ' ότι είδα στο post που έκανες, αλλά δεν προσπάθησες να συνδεθείς  ::  
Έχεις δοκιμάσει και με τον acoul (OZOnet) από ότι είδα στη σελίδα σου.

----------


## costas43gr

Λοιπον αποψε ολοκληρωθηκε επιτυχως το link με τον neuromancer(Κομβος Rainbow) και αν αν ολα πανε καλα μεχρι την Κυριακη θα βγει αλλο ενα.
Το scan προς Αθηνα σταματισε λογο ελειψης εξοπλησμου, μολις βρεθει θα ξαναγινουν δοκιμες.

----------


## costas43gr

Τα link ερχοντε το ενα μετα το αλλο.  ::  

Εγινε και αλλο ενα link αποψε, πιο συντομα απ'οτι περιμεναμε με τον vego (#270) και το μονο που μενει ειναι ενα καλο κεντραρισμα κεραιας και ενας νεος ιστος απο εμενα και πιστευω να τελειωσουμε.
Να'ναι καλα ο Αντωνης που νυχτιατικα ανεβηκε ταρατσα και γυρισε την κεραια του προς τα εδω.  ::  

Ανεβενουμε σιγα-σιγα...

Δελτιο κομβων αναμενετε συντομα.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικος το bb link με τον vego οριστικοποιηθηκε και μαλιστα σε super ταχυτητα.  ::   ::  

Οποτε εχουμε δυο BB link που δουλευουν αυτην την στιγμη.

1) Thunder(#4266) <-> Rainbow(#4973)
2) Thunder(#4266) <-> Magla(#270)

Αυτα μεχρι στιγμης.

Ενα *ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* σε ολους που βοηθησαν να γινει απο λογια , πραξη αυτος ο κομβος.

----------


## Resi

Πολύ καλή δουλειά.Ενδέχεται να γίνει ο κόμβος ΑP;Έχω ξαναρωτήσει αλλά στη περιοχή υπάρχει ενδεχόμενος πελάτης(formax) και η ένταξή του στο δίκτυο ίσως κριθεί από τον κόμβο αυτό καθώς δεν είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο.Βλέπει μόνο προς το βουνό και ο κοντινότερος είσαι εσύ.  ::

----------


## vegos

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά.Ενδέχεται να γίνει ο κόμβος ΑP;Έχω ξαναρωτήσει αλλά στη περιοχή υπάρχει ενδεχόμενος πελάτης(formax) και η ένταξή του στο δίκτυο ίσως κριθεί από τον κόμβο αυτό καθώς δεν είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο.Βλέπει μόνο *προς το βουνό* και ο κοντινότερος είσαι εσύ.


Προς το βουνό; Ποιο βουνό;

Δεν πιάνει Digeni;

----------


## Resi

Έχει θέα προς Υμηττό.Για παράδειγμα πιάνει τον Alasondro.Είναι αρκετά χαμηλά όμως και έτσι τα πιθανά APs είναι ο mezger και ο thunder.Με mezger μάλλον δεν γίνεται λόγω οπτικής επαφής πιθανότατα (είναι αρκετά χαμηλά o formax).Θα γίνει και άλλο scan βέβαια αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς πιστεύω πως για να μην γεμίσουμε θόρυβο θα πρέπει να γίνει link με τον κοντινότερο.Ο digenis 
τι κεραία έχει;Omni;

----------


## Neuromancer

Έλα Κώστα βάλε εμπρός τα Link!!!!!!
Άντε καλό δρόμο......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Ο digenis 
> τι κεραία έχει;Omni;


Omni. Μόνο που εκπέμπει στο 13 (σήμερα είναι στο 10 για δοκιμές).
Αν χρησιμοποιείτε ευρωπαϊκό firmware/κάρτες, λογικά θα τον πιάνετε  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αλλαξα τον τιτλο μιας και εγιναν δυο βασικα λινκ.

Οσον αφορα το AP ειναι να γινει στο αμεσο μελον.

Θα γινει scan και επαφες με ατομα προς Αθηνα ξανα σε λιγες μερες για να δουμε και τι αλλο θα βγει προς τα εκει.

Υπομονη, λιγος χρονος πολλες υποχρεωσεις.! (Το χειμωνα οι παντοφλες ειναι πιο βαριες..  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Resi
> 
> Ο digenis 
> τι κεραία έχει;Omni;
> 
> 
> Omni. Μόνο που εκπέμπει στο 13 (σήμερα είναι στο 10 για δοκιμές).
> Αν χρησιμοποιείτε ευρωπαϊκό firmware/κάρτες, λογικά θα τον πιάνετε


Με Cisco Αμερικάνικες (και 352 και 342) με Netstumbler πιάνει κανονικά ότι εκπέμπει πάνω από το 11.

Δοκιμασμένο στο Laptop μου με 4-5 διαφορετικές 342 και μία 352.

(Η δικιά σου η 342 Αντώνη δεν ξέρω αν βλέπει πάνω από το 11 γιατί δεν βλέπει τπτ  ::   ::   ::   ::  )


Edit:
Καλορίζικος ο κόμβος Κώστα!!!

btw θέλω να βγάλω κανένα λινκ από το γραφείο.
Είναι ψηλά στην Ιωνίας κοντά στην πρώην EMPHASIS.

Βλέπεις προς τα εκεί;
Παίζει να βγάλω και με το σπίτι μου 1 λινκ από εκεί αν κάτσει.

----------


## costas43gr

Thanks Βαγγελη, οσο για το λινκ προς τα πισω δεν βλεπω τιποτα λογο τοποθεσιας.

----------


## Ifaistos

ariadni:~# traceroute http://www.magla.awmn
traceroute to http://www.magla.awmn (10.15.158.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 talos.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.65) 0.289 ms 0.285 ms 0.255 ms
2 gw-ifaistos.rainbow.awmn (10.18.213.245) 1.259 ms 1.057 ms 1.756 ms
3 gw-rainbow.thunder.awmn (10.15.162.77) 1.954 ms 1.217 ms 2.224 ms
4 gw-thunder.magla.awmn (10.15.158.129) 3.745 ms 2.015 ms 2.516 ms
5 http://www.magla.awmn (10.15.158.65) 3.142 ms 3.156 ms 3.514 ms
ariadni:~#

Άντε παιδιά μπράβο !

Και εις *a*νώτερα χε χε

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος το απογευμα θα ειναι κατω για περιπου 2 ωρες για να μπουν καποια interfaces ακομα.

----------


## Cha0s

Σε βλέπω μάχιμο και μου αρέσεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Σε βλέπω μάχιμο και μου αρέσεις


Έτσι είναι ο Αγ. Δημήτριος...

Το ένα του link του Κώστα είναι στα 100mbit και το άλλο λίγο πιο κάτω  ::  ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Σε βλέπω μάχιμο και μου αρέσεις   
> 
> 
> Έτσι είναι ο Αγ. Δημήτριος...
> 
> Το ένα του link του Κώστα είναι στα 100mbit και το άλλο λίγο πιο κάτω  ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ


Μάλλον το ένα είναι 100mbit και το άλλο στα 100 μέτρα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος τωρα πηρε παλι μπρος αφου του κατεβασα μηχανη, σασμαν, ζαντες και τελικα ολα πηγαν καλα.  ::  
Ολα ηταν θεμα ενος reset στο bios της motherboard και τα ειδε ολα.  ::  

Μεχρι το Σαββατοκυριακο θα εχει στηθει και το AP, μονο η κεραια μενει να μπει στον ιστο.(Αν δεν γινει τιποτα παλι)  ::

----------


## Resi

Αναμένουμε εναγονίως την κατασκευή του AP.(πιο πολύ ο formax...)

----------


## costas43gr

I'm trying......  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Σημερα (τωρα) ενεργοποιηθηκε και το AP με SSID = awmn-4266

Οποιοι κανουν καμια δοκιμη ας στειλουν κανενα pm να δουμε τι γινεται.
Λειτουργει με DHCP για τις δοκιμες μονο.
Για σταθερη προσβαση να σας δωσω Μονιμες IP.

Ο εξοπλισμος ειναι : 
Ταρατσοπισι με Mikrotik (P4/2,4GHZ)
Wireless καρτα cm9 (AR5213)
*Κεραια Maxrad Wisp Panel 18dbi-Vertical Pol.*
Συχνοτητα 802.11 b - *Καναλι 7* (2.442GHz)
Καλωδιο συνδεσης 4μετρα CDF400.
*Η κεραια ''βλεπει'' προς Ασυρματο.*

Εδω ειμαστε και προχωραμε.......  ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Σημερα (τωρα) ενεργοποιηθηκε και το AP με SSID = awmn-4266


Προς τα που κοιτάει Κώστα; (γιατί δεν το πιάνω καλά, -79)

----------


## Neuromancer

Καλορίζικος και απο εδώ  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Καλορίζικος και απο εδώ


Thank's George, για την βοηθεια σου.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Σημερα (τωρα) ενεργοποιηθηκε και το AP με SSID = awmn-4266
> 
> 
> Προς τα που κοιτάει Κώστα; (γιατί δεν το πιάνω καλά, -79)


Αντωνη ειναι panel οποτε δεν πρεπει με πιανεις καλα, γιατι κοιταζει ευθεια προς Ασυρματο.

----------


## mojiro

εγω παντως σε πιανω με -74, με βλεπεις με την omni/panel -84
εχω συνδεθει κανονικα και ολα πανε σφαιρα. προς το παρον δε
μπορω να στησω τιποτα εδω. γιατι οχι μελλοντικα(1,5 μηνα) αν
ηθελες να κανουμε bblink.

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστω mojiro αν και μακρια καλα ειναι, τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κατοχος με mac address 00.13.10.15.10.78 και ειναι συνδεμενος στο AP ας στειλει ενα PM .  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Καλημερα
Εχω γυρισει ττην κεραια σε AP προς την μερια Αγ. Δημητριου - Δαφνης - Ακροπολης.(Panel ειναι οποτε τα καλυπτει)
Αν καποιος απο αυτες τις περιοχες κανει κανενα scan αυτες τις μερες ας πει πως και αν πιανει κατι απο awmn-4266.
Θα μεινει ετσι μεχρι νεοτερας.  ::  
Αντε να δουμε θα βγει κατι καλο προς τα εκει.  ::  

Για τις δοκιμες στειλτε κανενα pm να τα δουμε μαζι.

Το μονο που πιανω αυτην τη στιγμη απο AWMN ειναι το awmn-6202 οπου και θα προσπαθησουμε να βγει κατι μετα απο δοκιμες.

Edit : scan list.

----------


## Cha0s

Το 4 ERGOSTASIΟ υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι το Εργοστάσιο στην Βουλιαγμένης;

Το Club εννοώ

(Umatic, Plusmatic, Camel κλπ...)

----------


## costas43gr

> Το 4 ERGOSTASIΟ υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι το Εργοστάσιο στην Βουλιαγμένης;
> 
> Το Club εννοώ
> 
> (Umatic, Plusmatic, Camel κλπ...)


Δεν νομιζω, ειναι αρκετα πισω-δεξια μου για να το πιασω, αν ειναι αυτο που λες.
Απο εργοστασια στο Μπραχαμι αλλο τιποτα.  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Λογο δοκιμων, για τις αναγκες νεου Link, το interface σε AP με ssid = awmn-4266 θα ειναι κατω για μερικες μερες (ή ωρες) λογο ελειψεως εξοπλοισμου.  ::  
Προσπαθω να βρεθει εξοπλισμος το γρηγοροτερο δυνατον.  ::  

Ευχαριστω

Οτι νεοτερο θα ποσταριστει εδω.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Το AP ειναι παλι ενεργο για δοκιμες.

Το link θα καθυστερισει, λογο προβληματων υγειας με τον μικρο.  ::   ::  (Τρεχουμε και δεν φτανουμε!)

----------


## costas43gr

Ενα νεο scan σημερινο, με το panel προς αλλη κατευθυνση.

----------


## costas43gr

Σημερα τεθηκε σε λειτουργια το Link με τον tompap1 απο Δαφνη και ειναι ακομα σε δοκιμες.(Μολις τελειωσαμε με τα μπρικια  ::  )
Μικρορυθμισεις θα γινουν για καλυτερη στοχευση και καλυτερη ποιοτητα σηματος.
Η υλοποιηση εγινε με Mikrotik, καρτες cm9 και 80αρια πιατα + feeder.

Περισσοτερα σε λιγο στο Wind.

Αντε και τα Νοτια να βγουν προς Αθηνα - Βυρωνα γρηγροτερα.  ::  

Δελτιο ειδησεων θα εχουμε με εκτακτες εκπομπες.....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κοιτάξτε όμως να αναβαθμίσετε το digenis-vegos-thunder να βγαίνουμε αξξιοπρεπώς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Κοιτάξτε όμως να αναβαθμίσετε το digenis-vegos-thunder να βγαίνουμε αξξιοπρεπώς


Το Thanasis-Vegos πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί.

Το Vegos-Thunder δεν πάει άλλο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ωπ!!!

Εξελίξεις στα ΝΠ και είμαι ανενημέρωτος;

Θα σας φάω ρεμάλια!  ::   ::   ::  


Άντε να αναβαθμιστεί πλήρως ο Θανάσης να είμαστε κομπλέ  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] /home/www/www/skoutelisrentacar]# traceroute 10.25.174.1
traceroute to 10.25.174.1 (10.25.174.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  21.906 ms  0.496 ms  0.434 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.847 ms  1.039 ms  0.805 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  1.060 ms  2.341 ms  1.217 ms
 4  gw-koko.digenis.awmn (10.15.156.65)  2.884 ms  4.203 ms  1.808 ms
 5  gw-thanasis.magla.awmn (10.15.156.194)  136.422 ms  102.015 ms  90.915 ms
 6  gw-thunder.magla.awmn (10.15.158.160)  155.958 ms  146.486 ms  161.853 ms
 7  10.25.174.1 (10.25.174.1)  185.147 ms  187.171 ms  192.715 ms
```

Αν εξεραίσουμε το latency είναι πολύ καλη η διαδρομή για τα Βόρεια!
Άντε να μην μας την λένε τα Δυτικά ότι τους τρώμε το bandwidth  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Σημερα δοκιμασα ενα scan με την κεραια προς Νικαια (νομιζω), αλλα εκτος απο τα δικα μας, βρηκα και ενα ωραιο ssid.  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Απο σημερα το Access Point θα παραμεινει κλειστο μεχρι να τοποθετηθει νεα κεραια (Omni).
Θα υπαρξει ενημερωση για την επαναφορα σε λειτουργεια.

Επισεις υπαρχει ενα interface ελευθερο ακομα για διασυνδεση και επεκταση του δικτυου. Οποιος θελει ας το μελετησουμε να δουμε τι καλο μπορει να βγει. (Τα ηδη υπαρχοντα, ειναι στην πρωτη σελιδα)
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## costas43gr

Αυριο το πρωι, καιρου θελοντος και Θεου επιτρεποντος, ο κομβος θα ειναι κλειστος λογο εργασιων.
Θα τοποθετηθει η νεα omni 8Dbi solwise, καλυτερη στηριξη ιστου με αντιρηδες, ανδιαρθωση των interfaces κ.τ.λ.

Νεοτερα με εκτακτα δελτια...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος ειναι παλι up με την ανεκτιμητη βοηθεια του Γιωργου (Neuromancer).
Τοποθετηθηκε η omni Solwise 8Dbi με καρτα Netgear MA311 για το AP.
Μπηκαν και τρεις αντιρηδες στον ιστο για την καλυτερη στηριξη του.

----------


## costas43gr

Η mac *00:13:10:15:11:26* (Cisco-Linksys) ειναι απο εχθες το απογευμα 20:30 και μετα εως και τωρα μονιμα πανω στο Acess point και εχει αρκετο trafic.
Εχει παρει την IP .131 με DHCP, αν θελει ο κατοχος της να μεινει μονιμα στο AP, ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου για συνενοηση και αποδοση σταθερης ip.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## costas43gr

Και για την mac *00-13-D4-89-6B-90* (AsusTek) με ip .134 ισχυει οτι και παραπανω.

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος ειχε πολλα ανεβοκατεβασματα, γιατι καποιος αποφασησε να παιξει με τα χριστουγενιατικα φωτακια στην ταρατσα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ελπιζω τωρα να ηρεμισει..........

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικα ο κομβος ειχε κατεβει για καμια ωρα περιπου και ειναι up παλι τωρα.

Η βασικη εργασια που εγινε ειναι οτι μπηκε ενα UPS για να μας φιλαει απο τις κακοτοπιες της Δεη και τους περιεργους.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εδω και μερικες μερες το AP φιλοξενει και τον πρωτο πελατη απο Αγ.Δημητριο (Geoav #7002).

*Ευχομαι σε ολους, Χρονια Πολλα και Καλη Χρονια με υγεια και ευτυχια.*

----------


## costas43gr

Αποψε λειτουργησε και ο DNS server μετα απο πολυ προσπαθεια καθως λιγακι ασχετος με το σπορ, σε εναν Pentium III 800Mhz/392Mb μνημη, 40Gb hard disk.(Ας ειναι καλα ο Θωμας που ειμαστε στο Voip καναδυο ωρες  ::  )

Η IP ειναι 10.15.163.7 οπου στο ιδιο pc εχει στηθει και το mrtg.

Μεχρι στιγμης οι πελατες στο στον κομβο ειναι 3.

Για τον DNS εχει ενημερωθει και το πρωτο ποστ.

----------


## costas43gr

Νεα υπηρεσια, αρχισε την λειτουργεια του και o ftp server στην διευθυνση ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn και σταδιακα θα προσθετοντε αρχεια.

----------


## costas43gr

Ο χρηστης με mac 00:0F:EA:42:65:C1 (αν βλεπει το forum  ::  ) ας επικοινωνησει να του δωθουν στατικες ip, μιας κι ερχετε με καλο σημα.
Εχει την ip 10.15.163.133 απο τον DHCP server.

----------


## costas43gr

Παρακαλειτε ο κατοχος της *mac 00-13-10-15-10-79 (cisco-linksys)* αν και εφοσον βλεπει το forum, να να σταματισει να βαζει αυθερετες ip γιατι δημιουργει προβλημα .
Ας στειλει ενα μυνημα να του δωσω οσες θελει.  ::  

Λογο αυτης της εξελιξης θα μπει mac fillter οποτε για οποιες δοκιμες εποικοινωνηστε πρωτα μαζι μου.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## costas43gr

Ανακληση των περιοριστικων μετρων, ο χρηστης βρεθηκε, οποτε λειτουργει παλι το dhcp και χωρις mac filter.

Παρακληση για την mac *00-0F-EA-42-65-C1* (Giga-Byte -71) να δωσει σημεια ζωης για καταχωριση μονιμης ip.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Η mac 00-0F-EA-42-65-C1 (Giga-Byte -71) εδωσε σημεια ζωης και δωθηκαν σταθερες ip. Ειναι ο jkouk.

----------


## costas43gr

Οπως και αυτη η mac 00-13-10-15-10-79 (cisco-linksys) ειναι του client avl.

----------


## costas43gr

*Παρακαλουντε οι χρηστες του AP να μην ξεχνουν την εγγραφη τους στο Wind.*

----------


## costas43gr

Σημερα ο κομβος θα ειναι κατω για εργασιες συντηρησης και αλλαγης μιας καρτας δικτυου που μαλον μας αφησε χρονους.

----------


## costas43gr

Τελος εργασιων, ο κομβος is up and runing...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μετα απο δοκιμη που εγινε σημερα για link με τον seaman απο Καλλιθεα, εχουμε αλλο ενα bb λινκ προς τα εκει .
Ο κομβος θα ειναι κατω για λιγο μεχρι να διορθωθουν καποια πραγματα στον ιστο και στο ταρατσοπισι.

----------


## Cha0s

Συγχαρητήρια!

Πολύ χρήσιμο link  ::  

Η περιοχή έχει ανέβει πολύ!!!

----------


## costas43gr

Ενεργοποιηθηκε παλι ο κομβος.

Thanks cha0s.  ::  Προχωραμε ελπιζω καλα.

----------


## costas43gr

Σχετικα με το τελευταιο link που πραγματοποιηθηκε την Κυριακη με τον Seaman, ο εξοπλησμος ειναι πιατο 80cm Gilb., feeder by nvak, cable CDF400~3m και cm9 AR5213 στον τετραπλο που φιλοξενει και τα αλλα link.

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Θαλάσση (seaman) και στον Σωκράτη (sokratisg) απο Καλλιθεα για την βοηθεια τους ωστε να βγει αυτο το link.

Τελικα πρεπει να βοηθησε το δικτυο αν κρινω απο τα 226 περιπου routes που εχω στο BGP μονο απο εκει.

Ενημερωθηκε και το πρωτο ποστ και το Wind.

----------


## Vigor

Κάνε μια καλή και στείλε κι ένα PM στον mojiro να περάσει το νέο link και στο nagios.  ::

----------


## acoul

Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε κάπως όπως το Wind να μπορεί να περνάει ο κάθε ένας τα στοιχεία του και να μην τρέχει ο κάθε mojiro ... ??

----------


## costas43gr

> Κάνε μια καλή και στείλε κι ένα PM στον mojiro να περάσει το νέο link και στο nagios.


Περαστηκε ηδη.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε κάπως όπως το Wind να μπορεί να περνάει ο κάθε ένας τα στοιχεία του και να μην τρέχει ο κάθε mojiro ... ??


θα το ειχα κανει εαν ειχα προσβαση στην database του wind

----------


## costas43gr

Ο χρηστης του AP με *mac 00-13-10-15-11-26* (cisco-linksys) ας στειλει καποιο μυνημα να του δωθει σταθερη ip.Ειναι καιρο στο DHCP με την .134
Ευχαριστω

----------


## costas43gr

Η πιο πανω mac βρεθηκε....
Αν μπορουν ας ''δηλωθουν'' και οι αλλες που υπαρχουν σχεδον μονιμα στο AP.
mac *00-50-BF-D4-FF-07* (Mototech Inc.)
mac *00-90-96-89-8A-D0* (Askey Comp.)
mac *00-15-6D-20-04-EB* (Ubiquiti Network) οπου σε αυτην τεθηκε mac filter μεχρι νεοτερας και ειχε την .132 ip συνεχεια.

----------


## costas43gr

Ξεκινησε και λειτουργει shoutcast server στην διευθυνση http://shoutcast.thunder.awmn:8000/ με επιλογες απο Dance-electronic σκηνη, αλλα και διαφορες αλλες επιλογες.
Καλη ακροαση.

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος θα ειναι κατω για λιγο, για να γινουν εργασιες συντηρισης και προσθεσης interface.

----------


## costas43gr

UP ξανα, ολα τρεχουν κανονικα.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Η *mac : 00:0C:29:3C:29:CB (VMware Inc.)* ας αναφερθει...  ::   ::  
Την εχω με -64  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος θα ειναι κατω για λιγη ωρα για να προστεθει ενα interface ακομα και να γινει και μια συντηρηση στο ταρατσοπισι.

Οι mac που δεν εχουν δωσει σημεια ζωης εχουν μπει σε φιλτρο.

Αν εχει καποιος προταση για link, δεκτη.

----------


## costas43gr

Ολα ετοιμα...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Τοποθετηθηκε ενα ακομα πιατο Gilbertini 80'' Αλουμινενιο με feeder by nvak και με 4 μετρα cdf400 σε μια καρτα CM6 στο router.
Οποιος θελει, μια δοκιμη, ας ριξει ενα μυνημα.

----------


## costas43gr

Ποιο καλο παληκαρι με mac = *00-0F-B0-0D-83-0B* (Compal Electronics,INC.) καταλαμβανει συνεχως την ip .134 απο τον dhcp ?
Ας επικοινωνισει να του δωθει στατικη ip γιατι περαν των 5 ημερων θα φιλτραριστει.

----------


## costas43gr

Γινονται δοκιμες με τον Μιχαλη mbjp (#2277) απο Πειραια για καποια ειδικη περιπτωση link οποτε και αναμενουμε αποτελεσματα...

edit : Δοκιμες απο εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21252

----------


## costas43gr

Επισεις απο σημερα και για λιγο διαστημα στο AP θα μπει mac filter, οσοι απο τους client εχουν καποιο προβλημα ή καποιος θελει να κανει δοκιμες να επικοινωνισει μαζι μου.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## costas43gr

Αρση του περιορισμου στο AP.

Παρακαλουνται οι μονιμοι κατοικοι (client)  ::  του AP να μην χρησιμοποιουν ip απο τον DHCP server, αν θελουν κι αλλες ας ζητησουν.

----------


## costas43gr

Στο mrtg προστεθηκαν πληροφορειες και για αλλους γειτονικους κομβους.

Εβαλα και στον router καλοκαιρινη ενδυμασια....  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

ξέρεις που μπορώ να βρω και εγώ τέτοια ενδυμασία?  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> ξέρεις που μπορώ να βρω και εγώ τέτοια ενδυμασία?


Στη μανδρα υλικων οικοδομης της γειτονειας σου ή στη δικη μου..  ::  Αγιου Δημητριου & Αγ.Κων/νου&Ελενης.
13€ το κοματι και ντυνεις κανα 2-3 router μη σου πω και παραπανω αν τα κοψεις καλα.

----------


## alasondro

thanx

----------


## costas43gr

Παρακαλουνται οι κατοχοι των mac [*00-0B-6B-4E-63-4B Wistron Neweb Corp.*] & [*00-16-6F-08-F8-CF Intel Corporation ip=.134*] ας αφησουν ενα μηνυμα.

----------


## alexbo1

00-0B-6B-4E-63-4B:
Ειναι δική μου. 
Έστησα καινούριο interface...

Επρεπε να σε ενημερώσω για την αλλαγή ιντερφεις (?)
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για ββ σε α το interface ειναι ετοιμο

----------


## costas43gr

Οκ Αλεξ αλλα για αλλο λινκ δεν το βλεπω γιατι δεν εχω αλλο if free.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

*Προγραμματισμενη διακοπη ρευματος της περιοχης απο την ΔΕΗ στις 28/7/06 και απο τις 7:30 - 11:30 πρωινη.*
Επλιζω να μην ειναι παραπανω. (αντε να δουμε ποσο θα αντεξουν τα ups...  ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

> ...απο τις 7:30 - 11:30 πρωινη.
> Επλιζω να μην ειναι παραπανω. (αντε να δουμε ποσο θα αντεξουν τα ups...  )


Άμα αντέξουν για όλη την ώρα θα είσαι μεγάλος μάγκας!  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μπα δεν νομιζω να κρατησει τοσο.

----------


## mbjp

εδω πριν ενα μηνα ειχαν πει 11:30-15:30
κοπηκε στις 8:30 και επανηλθε στις 12
οποτε γενικα απεφυγε τα ασανσερ αυριο

----------


## costas43gr

> εδω πριν ενα μηνα ειχαν πει 11:30-15:30
> κοπηκε στις 8:30 και επανηλθε στις 12
> οποτε γενικα απεφυγε τα ασανσερ αυριο


  ::   ::  Εδω φυσαει εξω και δεν μπαινω με τις μικροδιακοπες που κανει....ποσο μαλλον μεθαυριο.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Παρακαλουντε οι client του AP που χρησιμοποιουν ip's απο τον dhcp server να βαλουν οσες τους εχουν δωθει απο στατικες.
Ετσι θα βγουν και απο το mac filtering εφοσον επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος σημερα ειχε μερικα σκαμπανεβασματα λογο των κεραυνων που επεσαν στην περιοχη και μας αφησαν απο μια καμενη καρτα δικυου σε μενα και τον Γιωργο #4973. Εγινε αλλαγη και ειμαστε οκ.
Ευτυχως δεν ειχαμε αλλα ''θυματα'' .

----------


## sokratisg

Κουράγιο Κώστα! Μπόρα είναι και θα περάσει (μόνιμη γκαντεμιά να μην είναι το θέμα!!!  ::   ::  )

Το λινκ με Seaman το πήρε ο κεραυνός;  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Κουράγιο Κώστα! Μπόρα είναι και θα περάσει (μόνιμη γκαντεμιά να μην είναι το θέμα!!!   )
> 
> Το λινκ με Seaman το πήρε ο κεραυνός;


Thanks.
Το λινκ το κοιταζει ο Θαλασης μετα την δουλεια, το ξερει οτι ειναι κατω.

----------


## costas43gr

Η mac *00-09-5B-91-AC-EA Netgear, Inc.*  ειναι σε περιορισμο μεχρι να δουμε ποιος την εχει, γιατι καταλαμβανει ip range απο αλλον πελατη του AP.
Μην βαζετε αυθαιρετα ip's, δεν ειναι δυσκολο, με ενα μηνυμα μπορουν να λυθουν ολα.

----------


## costas43gr

Η mac : *00-0B-85-03-23-30 Airespace, Inc.* ειναι πανω στο interface με Seaman στους 5,700Ghz, καθως και αλλη μια που δεν προλαβα να καταγραψω.
Οποιος κανει δοκιμες ή γνωριζει κατι ας αφησει ενα μυνημα.

----------


## costas43gr

Αλλος ενας client στο AP, ο alex17 (#10253) στην γειτονια μας.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εναρξη δοκιμαστικης λειτουργειας jabber server στην διευθυνση 10.15.163.7 και με ονομα *jabber.thunder.awmn*
Στηθηκε στον ηδη υπαρχον server με το προγραμμα Wildfire ver.3.1.1

Για αυτοματη καταχωριση ονοματος χρησιμοποιοηστε το ακολουθο λινκ http://jabber.thunder.awmn:9090/plugins ... ign-up.jsp

----------


## Neuromancer

άντε χρειαζόμαστε ένα  ::

----------


## commando

::   ::  Μπραβο Κωστα !  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ενα αλλο service που υπαρχει στον server ειναι ο Kiwi Syslog Daemon οπου μπορει να καταγραφει τα log files απο router (π.χ. Mikrotik) για τον εντοπισμο προβληματων και πληροφοριων με την επιλογη remote μεσα απο το μενου του router.
Οποιος χρειαστει κατι ας στειλει ενα μυνημα να το δουμε και να το ρυθμισουμε.

----------


## dimitrisbs

Μπραβο Κωστα Χρειάζονταν

----------


## costas43gr

Ο server με τις υπηρεσιες θα ειναι κατω για λιγη ωρα, λογω εργασιων αναβαθμισης.

----------


## costas43gr

Ολες οι υπηρεσιες τρεχουν ξανα.
Ο αναβαθμισμενος server εχει πλεον, Intel PIII Celeron 1.2Ghz με 640MB SDRAM. (Ο παλιος ειχε Intel PIII 800Mhz με 384MB SDRAM)
Αντικατασταθηκε το UPS APC Backup 650, με ενα νεο APC SmartUps 1000, απο την γνωστη ομαδικη.

----------


## costas43gr

Χρονια Πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους.

Μετα απο 77 μερες συνεχους λειτουργειας του router, η δεη αποφασησε να κανει τα δικα της και ετσι απο το πρωι κοπηκε το ρευμα για μια ωρα περιπου και συνεχεια ερχετε και φευγει σαν συφουνας, με αποτελεσμα το ups να αδειασει και να τρελανει στο reboot το mikrotik.
Σε λιγο θα μπει αλλο ups μπας και λειτουργησει λιγο καλυτερα.
Οποτε θα ειμαστε λιγο πανω-κατω ακομα.

Και παλι πολλες ευχες.

----------


## costas43gr

Ετοιμο ενα APC BackUP 650VA/400W στις υπηρεσιες του router.  ::

----------


## mbjp

καλη χρονιά!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Επισης Μιχαλη, οτι ποθεις...  ::

----------


## commando

κ@#@[email protected][email protected]$λ#@%@%@ ΔΕΗ Μπραχαμιου τωρα επεσε και σε μας ελπιζω να αντεξει το ups...

----------


## costas43gr

> κ@#@[email protected][email protected]$λ#@%@%@ ΔΕΗ Μπραχαμιου τωρα επεσε και σε μας ελπιζω να αντεξει το ups...


Εδω εκανε λιγο up / down αλλα πιαστηκε απο τα μαλια και δεν επεσε..  ::   ::  
Αν δεν γινει υποσταθμος, με τοσες πολυκατοικιες που χτιζοντε καθε μερα εδω γυρω, μας βλεπω με μανιβελα και γενητρια στην κατηφορα....  ::

----------


## commando

τι να κανω απενεργοποιω το access point να γλυτωσω λιγο ενεργεια.Δεν εχει traffic ετσι κι αλλιως.Εχω κ κολλητο στη ΔΕΗ αυτος θα τακουσει.

----------


## costas43gr

> τι να κανω απενεργοποιω το access point να γλυτωσω λιγο ενεργεια.Δεν εχει traffic ετσι κι αλλιως.Εχω κ κολλητο στη ΔΕΗ αυτος θα τακουσει.


Πετα μια πετρα απεναντη.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

πεφτε το switch opote ta leme ayrio

----------


## costas43gr

Λογω κολληματος του router ο κομβος σηκωθηκε πριν απο λιγο.
Πιθανον να ξανακατεβει το μεσημερι για συντηρηση και εσωτερικες αλλαγες.
Υπομονη στους client.....  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ολα ετοιμα και με quagga και ολα τα κομφορ...  ::  
Εγινε ενα καλο καθαρισμα και διορθωση καλωδιων και συνεχιζουμε...
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## costas43gr

Ενα λινκ ακομα βγηκε πριν λιγο με τον γειτονα avl#4028.

Τελικα εβαλα ενα wrap.2c με μια cm6 και ενα feeder by nvak και ειμαστε οκ.
Καλωδιο δεν μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε γιατι θα διεσχυζε καθετα δρομο, οποτε αστο να μην ειχαμε τραβηγματα.

----------


## mbjp

αυτο με το καλωδιο θα ηταν σωτηρια..για τι αποσταση μιλαμε;

----------


## avl

Και είμαι πολύ ευτυχής για αυτό το λινκ!
Όλα καλά.

----------


## costas43gr

> αυτο με το καλωδιο θα ηταν σωτηρια..για τι αποσταση μιλαμε;


Απεναντι ......  ::  Αστο δεν παει.

----------


## costas43gr

Νεα για την υπηρεσια jabber εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25732

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος θα ειναι κατω για λιγο, για να γινει ενας ελεγχος στα πιατα.

----------


## costas43gr

Ολα σε λειτουργεια.

----------


## costas43gr

Εγιναν καποιες αλλαγες στο Access point και συγκεκριμενα στο ssid που ειναι πλεον *awmn-4266-ap* οποτε οι πελατες του κομβου ας ρυθμιστουν με τα νεα στοιχεια.
Καποιος γειτονας με το adsl usr modem του δημιουργει προβληματα με κρυφο ssid.
Να δουμε που θα καταληξουμε....  ::

----------


## Neuro

Πρέπει να βγει ένας adsl-wifi-router virus ο οποίος θα flashάρει αυτόματα τα routers των παροχών θα τα βάζει σε συγκεκριμένο κανάλι, θα ρίχνει την ισχύ και θα μας δίνει και τον έλεγχο να τα συμμορφώνουμε όταν αρχίζουν τις τρέλες. Εκτός από usrs εγώ βλέπω και ένα με SSID "ΟΤΕ" και όπως σου έλεγα κάπου είδα τώρα τελευταία και ένα τις ON. Και πού να πέσουν και οι τιμές, θα βλέπω και άλλα routers με SSID "maria" και θα επιβεβαιωθεί και το γνωμικό περί της κουτσής Μαρίας.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Καποιος πελατης του AP εχει ενεργο το dhcp server στο adsl modem του .
Ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου να το διορθωσουμε.
Μεχρι τοτε θα ειναι ολοι κατω.

Το ssid θα γυρισει στο παλιο *awmn-4266*

----------


## mbjp

κωστα εγινε κατι στον jabber? απο το απογευμα μου βγαζει error "not authorized" οταν παω να κανω login

----------


## costas43gr

> κωστα εγινε κατι στον jabber? απο το απογευμα μου βγαζει error "not authorized" οταν παω να κανω login


Οχι σε βλεπω στη βαση, μηπως βαζεις λαθος pass ?
Αν ειναι να σε σβησω και να ξανακανεις εγγραφη.

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικος βρεθηκε το προβλημα και διορθωθηκε.

----------


## mbjp

πραγματι παιζει τωρα  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Η mac : *00:18E:E1:7D:23* με ονομα υπολογιστη *verou-PC* δοκιμαζει συνεχεια συνδεση μεσω DHCP, με ip = 10.15.163.131, αν θελει να μεινει μονιμα στο AP ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου για δωσει στοιχεια και να παρει σταθερες ip.

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος ηταν κατω απο λιγο πριν τις 10 και μεχρι πριν λιγο, γιατι καποιος ηλιθιος συντηρητης ασανσερ αντι να αλλαξει τις ασφαλειες του ασανσερ, εβαλε σκετο συρμα μεσα με αποτελεσμα να καουν μεχρι και οι ασφαλειες του πινακα (ρολογιου) της δεη.....του κοινοχρηστου.
Ευτυχως που δεν αρπαξαμε φωτια....  ::  
Αλλαγθηκαν ολες με κανονικες και ολα ειναι πανω και ρουταρουν...  ::  






Συγνωμη για την διακοπη, αλλα μολις γυρισα απο την δουλεια και το ειδα.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά στο *ποιητή και δάσκαλο μου* Κώστα.
Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική γιορτή σου και να σ΄εχει ο θεός καλά. 
Πάντα άξιος.

----------


## commando

Χρονια πολλα Κωστα σορυ με το τρεξιμο που δεν σε προλαβα και σενα και το senius...

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες...  ::  



Ο server με τις υπηρεσιες θα ειναι κατω για καποια ωρα, για να γινει μια αναβαθμιση του μηχανηματος που τον φιλοξενει.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## costas43gr

Ο server ειναι ετοιμος και λειτουργει πλεον κανονικα.


*Αναβαθμιστηκε σε P4/2.53Ghz - 512Mb/DDR400.*

----------


## costas43gr

Αλλη μια αναβαθμιση του server στην μνημη, αλλα 512Mb, και προσθεση σκληρου 320Gb, οποτε θα υπαρχουν ανεβοκατεβάσματα.....  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κατοχος της *mac : 00:0F:B5:FF:9A:A9* *NETGEAR Inc* Ονομα υπολ. : *gdesiop* ειναι συνεχεια με dhcp ip, την .134 .
Αν θελει ας στειλει καποιο μυνημα, να του δωθει στατικη ip.

----------


## costas43gr

Αποψε ο router επαθε black-out απο υπερθέρμανση...
Το ανεμηστηρακι της εξαγωγης αερα του κουτιου, μαλον μας αφησε, οποτε αυριο αρχιζουν εργασιες συντηρησης....  ::

----------


## senius

Κουράγιο Κώστα, αυριο το απογευμα 19,00, θα ειμαι στον nasos765, ελα.

----------


## costas43gr

Κωστα τα λεμε....

Ο router κατεβαίνει για συντηρηση.....  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Τελος συντηρησης και αποκαταστασης βλαβης.  ::  

Τελικα το ανεμηστηρακι ειχε σχεδον κολησει, με αποτελεσμα να τραβαει πολυ ρευμα και να υπερθερμάνει το τροφοδοτικο.
Αντικατασταθηκε με νεο και μαλιστα βρηκα ενα με ρουλεμαν μεσα στον αξονα της φτερωτής και η ροη αερα πλεον ειναι 10πλασια και ποιο ξεκουραστο μοτερ.

----------


## Neuro

Να που κάτι καλό βγήκε από το αναγκαστικό ρεπό που έχεις  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Να που κάτι καλό βγήκε από το αναγκαστικό ρεπό που έχεις


Ελαμου ντε...  ::  οταν ρεπαρω βγαινουν ολα. Ρε μπας και με ματιάσατε εχθες...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Ο κατοχος της *mac : 00:0F:B5:FF:9A:A9* *NETGEAR Inc* Ονομα υπολ. : *gdesiop* ειναι συνεχεια με dhcp ip, την .134 .
> Αν θελει ας στειλει καποιο μυνημα, να του δωθει στατικη ip.


Ο ιδιος, αλλα με αλλη *mac : 00:09:5B:EB:24:5C* και ip : .132
Ban και στις δυο mac μεχρι νεοτερας....

----------


## costas43gr

Ο server θα ειναι κατω για λιγο, μεχρι να γινουν καποιες επιδιορθωσεις στην μητρηκη του.

----------


## costas43gr

Επισκευές τελος και προσθεση ανεμιστηρα για τους σκληρους.

----------


## Neuromancer

εκ μέρους του κώστα aka costas43gr o κόμβος θα είναι donw το σ/κ λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων και απουσίας του εκτός αθηνών......

----------


## Neuro

Ελπίζω να κάνει καμία βουτιά στην Αρκίτσα και για εμάς.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Ελπίζω να κάνει καμία βουτιά στην Αρκίτσα και για εμάς.


Σημερα εκει ημουν, μολις γυρισα Αταλαντη που εχει ιντερνετ ο αδερφος μου και ενημερωνω πως λιγα λεπτα πριν φυγω ο router παρεδωσε πνευμα.
Δεν προλαβαινα να το κοιταξω γιατι το καμαρι μου, ο Μαριος με περιμενε πως και πως στην γιαγια του......  :: 
Απο Κυριακη που θα επιστρεψω θα τον εισαγαγω χειρουργειο να δουμε τι επαθε...  :: 
Υπομονη και συγνωμη για την μη λειτουργεια του κομβου και των υπηρεσιων καθως και των πελατων που ειναι πανω.

----------


## senius

Αν θέλεις motherboard εχω P3 στα 550 .

----------


## costas43gr

> Αν θέλεις motherboard εχω P3 στα 550 .


Κωστα ευχαριστω, μολις γυρισω θα δω τι εχει γινει και τι θα χρειαστω....

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικα το προβλημα ειναι στην μητρικη και ειμαι σε αναζητηση μιας για να σηκωσω τον κομβο.  :: 
Υπαρχει σχετικη αγγελια ζητησης....

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος ειναι παλι πανω, καθως και ολες οι υπηρεσιες...

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ στον Γιαννη JB172 για την αμεση εξυπηρέτηση στην εύρεση μητρικής με τα χαρακτηριστικα που εψαχνα, το πρωι μιλήσαμε, σε 1 ωρα την ειχα... 

Κωστας

----------


## senius

> Ο κομβος ειναι παλι πανω, καθως και ολες οι υπηρεσιες...


Ουτε διακοπές για ενα Σαββατοκύριακο δεν μπορεί να πάει κάποιος ξέγνοιαστος, ε Κώστα ?

Up again !!!

----------


## costas43gr

Ελα ντε, τι χάλι κι αυτο.....  ::

----------


## JB172

> Ο κομβος ειναι παλι πανω, καθως και ολες οι υπηρεσιες...
> 
> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ στον Γιαννη JB172 για την αμεση εξυπηρέτηση στην εύρεση μητρικής με τα χαρακτηριστικα που εψαχνα, το πρωι μιλήσαμε, σε 1 ωρα την ειχα... 
> 
> Κωστας


Κώστα
Νά'σαι πάντα καλά.  ::

----------


## commando

keep walking master  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Ο Κώστας (μιλάγαμε πριν λίγο μαζί) δυστυχώς αντιμετωπίζει τεχνικά προβλήματα με τον router, οπότε θα έχει μερικά ups & downs μέχρι να γίνει πλήρης αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

να παμε αμα ειναι να βοηθησουμε  ::   ::   ::  Hardware προβλημα  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Η mobo μάλλον δεν έχει καταλάβει ποιος είναι αφεντικό και κάνει νάζια. Λες όμμα τη φοβερίσεις να στρώσει; Μακάρι να πέρναγε από το χέρι μας να βοηθήσουμε.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Προβληματων συνεχεια με κοληματα, αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει.
Αλαχθηκε και μια μνημη καλου κακου....

----------


## costas43gr

Αλαχθηκε μια μητρικη ακομα, σημερα το πρωι, παρεα με τον Θωμα tompap1 και δειχνει να πηγαίνει καλα.....μεχρι στιγμης.
Με την ευγενικη χορηγία και βοηθεια του Θωμα....  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αλαχθηκε μια μητρικη ακομα, σημερα το πρωι, παρεα με τον Θωμα tompap1 και δειχνει να πηγαίνει καλα.....μεχρι στιγμης.
> Με την ευγενικη χορηγία και βοηθεια του Θωμα....


Και όχι τιποτις άλλο βρε Κώστα ανέβηκε το traffic του nasos765 δυο μέρες τώρα.
Λες να τον επηρεάζεις?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Να πάνε όλα καλά να δουλέψει το θηρίο οπως πρίν. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ολα ειναι πιθανα σε αυτον τον ψεύτικο κοσμο του routing.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Θα υπαρχουν ανεβοκατεβασματα στον server λογο αναβαθμισης....

----------


## costas43gr

Η αναβαθμηση τελείωσε ευτυχως καλα.

Τοποθετήθηκε και καλωδιο με εξωτερικη κεραια για το tuner του soutcast server του Best redio relay και πιστευω να μην εχω αλλα προβληματα συντονισμου.  :: 

Μείνετε συντονισμένοι ....

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κομβος ειναι κατω. Μεχρι επιστροφης μου απο τα πατρια εδαφη, να δουμε τι επαθε....  ::

----------


## senius

> Ο κομβος ειναι κατω. Μεχρι επιστροφης μου απο τα πατρια εδαφη, να δουμε τι επαθε....


Κώστα, αν χρειαστείς κάτι πες μου.

----------


## costas43gr

Κωστα, μολις γυρισα και ειδα πως εχει σταξει ελαχιστο νερο μεσα απο μια τρυπα που ειχα ξεχασει να κλεισω με σιλικονη, απο την τελευταια επισκευη, και εκαψε την διπλη καρτα δικτυου....  ::   ::  (Τρυπα 1,5 χιλιοστα για βιδα.....)
Καλα μιλαμε για 2-3 σταγονες και εσκασαν πανω στην διπλη lan Intel....  ::  Ευτυχως δεν την χρειαζομε αλλο και θα μπει cm9 στην θεση της.....Ευχαριστω, απο υλικα εχω απ'ολα.  :: 

Θα αργήσει η επεισκευη, λογο οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων σήμερα.(Θα μας φάει η νύχτα....  ::  )

----------


## vegos

> Κωστα, μολις γυρισα και ειδα πως εχει σταξει ελαχιστο νερο μεσα απο μια τρυπα που ειχα ξεχασει να κλεισω με σιλικονη, απο την τελευταια επισκευη, και εκαψε την διπλη καρτα δικτυου....   (Τρυπα 1,5 χιλιοστα για βιδα.....)
> Καλα μιλαμε για 2-3 σταγονες και εσκασαν πανω στην διπλη lan Intel....  Ευτυχως δεν την χρειαζομε αλλο και θα μπει cm9 στην θεση της.....Ευχαριστω, απο υλικα εχω απ'ολα. 
> 
> Θα αργήσει η επεισκευη, λογο οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων σήμερα.(Θα μας φάει η νύχτα....  )


Κάρτες έχω εδώ Κώστα.. Ότι θες, σφύρα...

----------


## costas43gr

Απολογισμος, μολις κατεβηκα γιατι αρχισε η ψιχαλα, καρτα vga, καρτα δικτυου διπλη intel, καρτα Netgear MA311 για το AP και μια θυρα Pci στην μητρικη καμενες.
Δουλευουν ολα τα λινκ κανονικα, εκτος του Access Point, μεχρι να γινει μετατροπη στο κουτι και να πάρει αλλη μια pci που δεν χωραει...και για να μην μεινει ολος ο κομβος κατω, δεν θα λειτουργει το AP.

Πελατες μου  ::   ::   ::   ::  υπομονη μεχρι αυριο.

----------


## commando

jesus man !λοιπον εχω καρτα vga αν χρειαστεις νομιζω AGP?και καρτα δικτυου.Κριμα ρε!
Θα περναγα αλλα και εγω στεγνωνω εδω περα αν θες περνα να παρεις πραμα!

----------


## costas43gr

Thanks, εχω καβαντζα απ'ολα...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Κατω ολα μεχρι νεοτερας...η μητρική τελος, παμε για αλλη απο αυριο, αν βρεθει χρονος.  ::

----------


## JB172

Τελικά δεν την γλύτωσε? Κρίμα...

----------


## dmam

Κουράγιο Κώστα !! Τα Βόρεια Προάστια μαζί σου !!!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστω παιδια...  ::  

Μόλις εγκαταστάθηκε και τέθηκε σε λειτουργία ο νέος, ανανεωμένος και σε ενα στεγή router....
Αντε να δούμε τι χρόνο ζωής θα έχει κι αυτός....  ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Κώστα, άντε να τελειώνουν οι γκαντεμιές.....

----------


## costas43gr

Παρακαλούνται ολοι οι πελάτες του Access Point να ξανακάνουν σκαν και να ξανα κουμπώσουν στο Access point διοτι αλαξε η καρτα και εχει αλλη mac address, για να λειτουργησουν και παλι σωστα.

----------


## costas43gr

Να καιμια οψη του νεου κουτιου του router στην ταρατσα...Για περισσότερες εικονες στον ftp μου. ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn/Files/Fotos/Taratsa

----------


## JollyRoger

καλορίζικο!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Thanks man...  ::

----------


## senius

> Να καιμια οψη του* νεου* κουτιου του router στην ταρατσα...


Να έρθω να σου το αγιάσω με τα χεράκια μου?

Ξέρεις οτι σε τέτοια θέματα, είμαι γουρλής.!!  ::   ::   ::  

Αντε καλά traffic και απο αυτο το θηρίο.
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Θα σου εχω και βασιλικό....  ::

----------


## JB172

> Θα σου εχω και βασιλικό....


Εγώ θα φέρω τα σκόρδα!  ::

----------


## lakis

-senius να ξεκαθαρίσεις εδώ και τώρα από τι θα αποτελείται το αγίασμα;
Μπύρα;
ούζο;
κρασί;
ή άλλα αλλοδαπά ποτά;

----------


## costas43gr

Προστέθηκαν νέες υπηρεσίες στον κόμβο, για την εξυπηρέτηση όσων θέλουν.
Στην αρχικη σελιδα του κομβου.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Παρακαλούνται όλοι οι πελάτες του Access Point να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για να δούμε κάποια προβληματάκια....

Αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να μπει, σημαίνει οτι έχει κοπεί η πρόσβαση με mac filter.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## costas43gr

Καποιο παληκαρι εχει μπει με *DD-WRT v23 SP2 (09/15/06) voip συσκευη WRT με ip .132 (DHCP)*
Για μονιμα να ερθει μια βολτα απο τα γραφεια....αιτησεις, χαρτοσημα κ.τ.λ.....  ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Κατάθεση αιτήσεων μέσω Κ.Ε.Π. γίνονται δεκτές;

----------


## costas43gr

> Κατάθεση αιτήσεων μέσω Κ.Ε.Π. γίνονται δεκτές;


μπα, στην ουρα, οπως παλια...  ::   ::

----------


## dimitriss

Κώστα, 

μάλλον έχει μείνει απ' εξω ο ThanasisP. Πες μου τι χρειάζεσαι να σου στείλω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## costas43gr

> Κώστα, 
> 
> μάλλον έχει μείνει απ' εξω ο ThanasisP. Πες μου τι χρειάζεσαι να σου στείλω.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Εχεις πμ.

----------


## costas43gr

Ξεκίνησα να ξαναασχολουμε με το Linux, οπότε σαν αρχή δοκίμασα να στήσω κάτι εύκολο, http://cacti.thunder.awmn *( User/Pass = awmn )* για στατιστικά από αρκετούς κόμβους και συσκευές πελατών για να δούμε πως πάει....και να μαθαίνουμε.  ::  

Οποιος επιθυμεί να βλέπει τα στατιστικά του κόμβου του ή κάποιου server, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου να περάσω τον κόμβο του στην λίστα.

----------


## JB172

Καλές δουλειές Κώστα.  ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Κώστα, όμορφο
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστώ παίδες, τώρα τις γιορτές έχω και προσφορές.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Καταργήθηκε τελικά η υπηρεσία MRTG λόγω της νέας και ποιο καλής διαχείρισης και στατιστικών, από την υπηρεσία CACTI.
Ολοι όσοι ήταν εκεί, περάστηκαν σιγά-σιγά στη νέα υπηρεσία και λειτουργούν κανονικά. Για όποιες αλλαγές στου κόμβους που έχετε ζητήσει να καταγραφούν , παρακαλώ στείλτε μια υπενθύμιση.
http://cacti.thunder.awmn user/pass = awmn

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα Κώστα, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας, χρόνια πολλά και σε σένα Κώστα, να'σαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! χρόνια πολλά!!! και με πολλά και καλά links!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dmam

Δάσκαλε !! Τι θα γίνει με τον συνάδελφο ptolemeos (#12304). Έχουν πιάσει αράχνες τα πιάτα (καλά που φυσάει σήμερα!!)  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Παρακαλούνται οι μόνιμοι πελάτες του AP αν θέλουν περισσότερες στατικές IP να στείλουν μήνυμα, ο dhcp εξυπηρετεί άλλους σκοπούς.
Ας στείλουν και ποιες χρησιμοποιούν να βγάλουμε μιαν άκρη, γιατί χάσαμε τα κουβαδάκια και το φτυαράκι.....  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μέχρι να στρώσει το routing, ο κόμβος θα βγαίνει από ένα και μόνο λινκ...(tompap1)

----------


## mojiro

> Μέχρι να στρώσει το routing, ο κόμβος θα βγαίνει από ένα και μόνο λινκ...(tompap1)


  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Με όλα τα λινκ πάνω, αλλού φτάνω κι αλλού όχι και κάθε φορά και διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα...
Πιστεύω να στρώσει κάποια στιγμή. Η βασική έξοδος που είναι μέσω seaman - openhaimer δεν περπατάει...

----------


## Nikiforos

costas έχω παρατηρήσει κάποια προβλήματα δεν ξέρω αν αφορούν τον seamαn αλλά επειδή έχει link με τον kokkasgt που έχω και εγώ, κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Περισσότερα θα σου πω από το msn.

----------


## commando

Το μονο που βλεπω ειναι οτι προσφατως εδωσε ο Seaman ενα vpn στον kokkasgt οποτε εχει ενα 0.0.0.0 default route αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα διοτι routes παιρνει βλεπω κανονικα και εγω βγαινω κανονικα απο Kokkasgt.  ::

----------


## fengi1

> ...οποτε εχει ενα 0.0.0.0 default route αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα διοτι routes παιρνει βλεπω κανονικα και εγω βγαινω κανονικα απο Kokkasgt.


Για δειτε μηπως ειναι λαθος το setup.
εδω >> viewtopic.php?p=368179

----------


## commando

σπανιως παιζει ρολο το default route συνηθως τρελενεται το routing απο malformed AS,confeds κακα λινκ και καμμενα απο τη ζεστη routers.

----------


## fengi1

Δες αυτο



> Κατόπιν εκτενή ελέγχου σε διάφορους routers που διαθέτουν και adsl router,
> βρήκα ότι είχαν destination address 0.0.0.0/0 με default gateway σε 10άρα ip του adsl router, χωρίς την ύπαρξη ξεχωριστού routing table για το internet.
> Εγιναν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα έχουμε προβλήματα δρομολόγησης και πιθανές δημιουργίες μαύρων τρυπών στο routing, εξαιτίας των default gateways.
> 
> Παραθέτω το link για να το μάθουμε/θυμηθούμε όλοι και να κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις όπου χρειάζεται: viewtopic.php?p=368179
> Τα ίδια πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν και στη σύνδεση vpn (πχ. από τον σύλλογο) που μπορεί να έχετε.


viewtopic.php?f=52&t=37334&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30

----------


## costas43gr

Ελάτε εδώ viewtopic.php?f=52&t=37334&p=516172#p516172 έχει ποιο άπλα...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κλειστός για λίγο διάστημα σήμερα, για συντήρηση.

----------


## costas43gr

Όλα έτοιμα, καθαρίστηκε όλο το σύστημα, έγινε και αλλαγή ανεμιστήρα τροφοδοτικού γιατί δούλευε οριακά προς τον κατήφορο...και η δρομολόγηση με τις υπηρεσίες συνεχίζετε.

----------


## commando

Oργασμος σημερα στον Αγιο Δημητριο.Εμεις με Neuro,Titana βγαλαμε λινκ με Αιγινα

----------


## universalelectronics

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια στο link, πρεπει να παω να το κεντραρω.

----------


## costas43gr

Παρακαλούνται οι αγαπητοί πελάτες του AP να μη χρησιμοποιούν τις Ip απο τον DHCP server, αν θέλουν κι άλλες ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου να το δούμε.

Έχω κόψει προσωρινά τον DHCP server, αλλά θα τον ξανά ανοίξω με mac filtering πλέον για τους μόνιμους πελάτες....  ::  
Είπαμε να μπορεί να δοκιμάσει και κάποιος να δει αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί, αλλά όχι μόνιμα στο αυτόματο.


Ένας νέος χρήστης στο δίκτυο ο Fidias (#15704) συνδεόμενος στο AP .

----------


## commando

o konkoul βλεπω παιζει ,ελα καλοριζικο,ο acoul μπηκε στον Αγιο Δημητριο oh my god....  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Είπαμε μεχρι να δω τι θα γίνει με Πειραιά, να το βάλουμε να τσουλάει, μην είναι στο παρκιν...το λινκ.  ::

----------


## senius

> o konkoul βλεπω παιζει ,ελα καλοριζικο,ο acoul μπηκε στον Αγιο Δημητριο oh my god....


Καλορίζικο, νομίζω όμως και κάποιο λινκ ενός mod, παίζει σε ταυτόχρονο παιχνίδι σε αυτο το λινκ.
 ::  
Επιτέλους N....o
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κόμβος τρώει κώλυμα μέρα-παρά μέρα πάντα βραδυνές ώρες...
Παγώνει και στρώνει με power on/off μεχρι να ξανά κολλήσει. Μπαίνω στην διαδικασία του ψαξίματος να δούμε τι φταίει...Υπομονή.  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Τις βραδυνες ωρες με την υγρασια που επικρατει αλλαζουν τα χαρακτηριστικα των ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων οποτε και εκφορτιζονται με ασταθεια.Ποο τι ειπα τωρα ε?.
Πλακα κανω ελπιζω να βρεις το προβλημα ο,τι χρειαστεις για τεστ μου λες.Cu!

----------


## costas43gr

Είναι σχετικά καινούργια η μητρική και όλα τα υλικά της...δεν νομίζω ότι είναι από αυτό και την εχω καθαρίσει πρόσφατα.
Ελπίζω να είναι καμιά cf γιατί έχει 19 532 276 έγγραφες, εκτός κι αν είναι καμιά κάρτα cm9...ίδωμεν.

----------


## costas43gr

Το ότι έχει μόνιμα το λιγότερο 5 vpn pptp συνδέσεις το μπρίκι, να παίζει κάνα ρόλο ?

----------


## costas43gr

Άσχετο, αλλά ο υπαίτιος μάλλον βρέθηκε και λέγετε ''Η σκύλα της Λακωνίας''....

----------


## commando

> Άσχετο, αλλά ο υπαίτιος μάλλον βρέθηκε και λέγετε ''Η σκύλα της Λακωνίας''....


χαχαχα η Λακωνια Σκυλα δεν εχει,απο Σκαλα εχω περασει πολλες φορες ομως.

----------


## costas43gr

Έχει, για κυνήγι, δεν την ξέρεις την σκύλα...  ::  
Αύριο θα γίνει καλύτερη στήριξη του router για να μπορούν να παίζουν τα 3 κυνηγόσκυλα άφοβα πάνω.

Έγινε αλλαγή και στον server που στεγάζει τον soutcast με το relay του Best 92.6, από το outdoor tuner σε indoor κάρτα pci FM WinTv. (Βαρέθηκα να βλέπω τον δέκτη να ολισθαίνει την συχνότητα...  ::  ) Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

Ο ένας Seagate 350αρης δίσκος κάνει ''νερά'', όποτε θα μπει στο πρόγραμμα για αλλαγή κι αυτός με κάποιον μεγαλύτερο, γιατί είναι πίτα πλέον.

----------


## dmam

Θα μπορούσες πάντως να κάνεις και μια εκπαίδευση στα σκυλιά , πως να συμπεριφέρονται στον κόμβο σου.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Θα μπορούσες πάντως να κάνεις και μια εκπαίδευση στα σκυλιά , πως να συμπεριφέρονται στον κόμβο σου.


Ναι, θα τους πετάω μια cm9 και θα πηγαίνουν να την φέρνουν...  ::

----------


## commando

Aκομα ομως δεν εξηγηθηκε το γεγονος γιατι να παιζουν τα σκυλια την νυχτα με τον κομβο?
Tα σκυλια της νυχτας πως λεμε τα παιδια της νυχτας,τα παιδια παιζει κλπ

----------


## costas43gr

> Aκομα ομως δεν εξηγηθηκε το γεγονος γιατι να παιζουν τα σκυλια την νυχτα με τον κομβο?
> Tα σκυλια της νυχτας πως λεμε τα παιδια της νυχτας,τα παιδια παιζει κλπ


Βγαίνουν για πιπί και παιχνίδι...σκυλοκατασταση ανοίξαμε...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κόμβος, θα έχει παροδικές διακοπές στην λειτουργία του, σήμερα και αύριο, λόγο αναβάθμισης - συντήρησης και αλλαγών γενικά, προς το καλύτερο πιστεύω.

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόησή σας.

----------


## costas43gr

Έγινε μια ιστοσελίδα με πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο στην διεύθυνση http://www.thunder.awmn
Κάτι απλό για ξεκίνημα με το άθλημα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## costas43gr

Πριν λίγο, ξαφνικά, έσκασε ένας 350αρης δίσκος Seagate στον server...  ::  
Να δούμε πως θα σώσουμε το ''πράμα'' που έχει μέσα....και εις άλλα με υγεία.

----------


## commando

Seagate μπαρα-κουβα!Παρε ενα western 1TB οικολογικο τωρα...

----------


## bedazzled

> Seagate μπαρα-κουβα!Παρε ενα western 1TB οικολογικο τωρα...


Seagate σε RAID-1 or 5 καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Το ξέρω, αλλά τον είχα αρκετό καιρό...
Οι άλλοι 2 western είναι και ο νέος πάλι ¨δυτικός¨ θα είναι...μόλις έρθουν ευρώ.

----------


## Geoav

Ρε Κωστη αν εχεις βρει τον τροπο να ερχονται ευρω απο μονα τους πες τον μας κι εμας ρε φιλε :-p
Τα εσωσες τα δεδομενα τελικα?

----------


## senius

> Έγινε μια ιστοσελίδα με πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο στην διεύθυνση http://www.thunder.awmn
> Κάτι απλό για ξεκίνημα με το άθλημα και βλέπουμε...


Κώστα είσαι* βεζίρης* με το άνωθεν που σήκωσες, τώρα στα υπόλοιπα περί δίσκων, να σαι καλά, καλή επιτυχία και υπομονή.
Να σαι καλά φιλαράκο, ευχαριστούμε.
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Ρε Κωστη αν εχεις βρει τον τροπο να ερχονται ευρω απο μονα τους πες τον μας κι εμας ρε φιλε :-p
> Τα εσωσες τα δεδομενα τελικα?


Ότι περισσέψει από το δώρο....  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστώ Κωστή...  ::

----------


## commando

master of pressa θυμασαι εκεινη τη μουφα σειρα Νtype ,σημερα πηρα στο χερι ενα Νtype που ξεκολλησε ολη η πανω κασα του!Παρολα αυτα το ξαναβαλα κ παιζει μια χαρα...Αλλα θα σε επισκεφτω συντομα να δωσω αιμα στο δισκο που εχεις στην εντατικη αν θες...

----------


## costas43gr

Ολα τα αρχεια παλι στην θεση τους, δοκιμες και διορθωσεις τελος μεχρι στιγμης...



Γιωργο ριξε τηλ. οποτε ειναι να το δουμε.

----------


## costas43gr

Θα υπαρξει μια μικρη διακοπη στον router για αλλαγη καρτας δικτυου.

----------


## costas43gr

Για λιγο διαστημα ο server με ολες τις υπηρεσιες θα ειναι κατω αποψε, λογο προβληματος με την ΔΕΗ...  :: 
Ελπιζω να αποκατασταθει συντομα, ευχαριστω.

----------


## costas43gr

Μας αλλαξε τις ασφαλειες η ΔΕΗ , και ειδαμε το φως....  ::  επιτελους.

----------


## costas43gr

Μικροδιακοπές στον server για αναβάθμιση λογισμικού...

----------


## costas43gr

Τελος αναβαθμισης.

Νέα υπηρεσία Time server (NTP) για συγχρονισμό ώρας.
NTP Server Name = ntp.thunder.awmn
IP = 10.15.163.7

----------


## Neuro

Κώστα τι stratum; Ο συνονόματος γείτονάς σου παραπονιέται πως έχουμε καιρό να οργανωθεί κανένα γερό masa meeting.

----------


## costas43gr

Κάτι θα κάνουμε...κάποιο ΣΚ, αλλά ποιο ...

----------


## Neuro

> Κάτι θα κάνουμε...κάποιο ΣΚ, αλλά ποιο ...


Θα το αφήσω σε εσάς με τις οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις καλύτερα, εγώ είμαι ελεύθερο πουλί.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μιας και είχε καλό καιρό, το πρωί και χρόνος, έγινε τελικό κεντράρισμα και δόθηκε στην κυκλοφορία ένα λινκ με το Χάρη από Π.Φάληρο (harisma #3664).

Όποιοι από τους πελάτες χρησιμοποιούσαν τον DHCP server για διάφορες συσκευές, να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου να τους δώσω στατικές Ip, έχουμε άφθονες...  ::  Μπήκε mac filter στις μόνιμες ip από τον DHCP.

Στήθηκε ακόμα και ένας Μετεωρολογικός σταθμός στην ταράτσα να λέει και το βαρομετρικό χαμηλό και λοιπά...  ::  , θα προσπαθήσω να δίνω στοιχεία και σε web interface, αλλά σιγά-σιγά, μαθαίνουμε ακόμα...  ::  

Φυσικά σκούπισμα , σφουγγάρισμα και λοιπά...στον κόμβο.  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Στήθηκε ακόμα και ένας Μετεωρολογικός σταθμός στην ταράτσα να λέει και το βαρομετρικό χαμηλό και λοιπά...  , θα προσπαθήσω να δίνω στοιχεία και σε web interface, αλλά σιγά-σιγά, μαθαίνουμε ακόμα...


Άστα web interface, virtual Πετρούλα στο desktop μας θέλουμε να μας λέει τον καιρό  ::  

Μπράβο βρε Κώστα πάντα κρατάς το πήχη ψηλά.

----------


## commando

Mπραχαμι & Thunder rulezzz!ωραιος.

----------


## costas43gr

http://weather.magla.gr
Ετοιμάσαμε ενα web interface για τον σταθμό, που τον κάνει hosting ο Αντώνης ιντερνετικα μέσω του προγράμματος Cumulus ... Αν έχει καμιά ιδέα κάποιος ας πει, να γίνει καλύτερο.

(Όσο για το άλλο, είμαστε σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τον ατζέντη...  ::  )

----------


## yorgos

Ωραίος, συγχαρητήρια  ::  
για κοίτα και αυτό http://www.dti.awmn/wview/index.html  ::  όμορφο εε?

----------


## commando

> Ωραίος, συγχαρητήρια  
> για κοίτα και αυτό http://www.dti.awmn/wview/index.html  όμορφο εε?


+++++

----------


## costas43gr

Πολύ καλό, θα ψάξω τι μπορεί να κάνει, γιατί είναι με usb ο δέκτης του σταθμού.

----------


## costas43gr

Νέο look στο web interface του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού και με Real time wind data...  :: 
http://weather.magla.gr

----------


## costas43gr

Ο κόμβος θα παραμείνει κάτω για λίγη ώρα, για αντικατάσταση καλωδίων τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## costas43gr

Όλα εντάξει κι έγινε και μια συντήρηση στο UPS. Διαπιστώθηκε πως λόγο χρήσης στο δώμα και υγρασίας, οι επαφές της μπαταρίας είχαν σημάδια οξείδωσης. Καθαρίστηκαν μπήκε υλικό κατά της οξείδωσης στις επαφές...

----------


## dmam

Κόμβος με γρασαδόρο ?  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Κόμβος με γρασαδόρο ?


Θα σε αφορίσω ...  ::

----------


## commando

Εγω θα σε στειλω μεταξεταστεο θεωρητικα παντα ο Θετικος οξειδωνεται ο αρνητικος θαπρεπε να ειναι οκ εχει υδρογονο μονο.

----------


## costas43gr

Παρουσιάστηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην διασύνδεση του router με το τοπικό lan όποτε δεν βγαίνει καμιά υπηρεσία στο δίκτυο...
Υπομονή μέχρι να γυρίσω από τας εξοχας...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Καλη Ανασταση και καλο Πασχα σε ολους και ολες, με υγεια Πανω απ'ολα.

----------


## Billaros

καλο Πασχα Κωστα, να περνας καλα και με υγεια παντα!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα μαν.

Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή με υγεία σε σένα και την οικογένεια σου.
 ::

----------


## lakis

Χρόνια πολλά.
Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## costas43gr

Επίσης και στους 2σας, ναστε καλά.

----------


## babisbabis

Χρονια πολλα!

----------


## costas43gr

Νέα υπηρεσία , σελίδα συζήτησης (Forum) για κουβέντα και ενασχόληση για ότι έχει με το hobby του μοντελισμού.

www.rcmodels.awmn

----------


## senius

Κώστα...
Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, πολύχρονος με υγεία.

----------


## chrismarine

χρόνια πολλά ότι επιθυμείς

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά.

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστώ όλους, επίσης και στους συνονόματους...

----------


## costas43gr

14/10/2014 ο κόμβος σταμάτα την λειτουργία του.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την αποδοχή μου στο δίκτυο, την βοήθειά τους και τις συνεργασίες και φιλίες που έγιναν μέσω ενός ''αόρατου'' αλλά σημαντικού δικτύου, όχι μόνο μηχανών, αλλά και ανθρώπων, το κυριότερο.

Καλή συνέχεια στους εναπομείναντες και ποιος ξέρει... ίσως ξανά ''συνδεθούμε'' ...  ::

----------


## romias

Καλή συνέχεια φίλε!

----------


## nikolas_350

Εμείς θα έπρεπε να ευχαριστούμε για την μεγάλη σου προσφορά στο δίκτυο.

Να είσαι καλά Κώστα σε ότι και αν κάνεις.

----------


## akakios

καλη συνεχεια...

να ρωτησω εγω τους λογους? απλα απο περιεργεια....

ελλειψη χρονου? θεμα χρηματων? ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντος? κατι αλλο?

----------


## senius

Κώστα, καλή συνέχεια ...
Σ' ευχαριστούμε για την μεγάλη σου προσφορά στο δίκτυο, και ιδιαίτερα εγώ προσωπικά, που με βοήθησες στο ξεκίνημα μου.

----------


## costas43gr

Να'στε καλα παιδια.! Ακακιε, ολα εχουν αρχη, μεση και τελος, εδω αρχιζουν περιπλοκα πραματα, στο τελος... καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## akakios

νασαι καλα....  :: 

καλη συνεχεια σε οτι κανεις...

----------


## Convict

Καλή φάση....
Μας βλέπω να γινόμαστε Seven kingdoms...
Έλα πάμε δυνατά...

Ελπίζω να ξανά συνδεθείς στο παιχνίδι στρατηγικής...

----------

